# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Σεμινάρια nautilia.gr >  Σεμινάρια Δημοσκόπηση nautilia.gr

## Captain - Nautilia.gr

Σεμινάρια Δημοσκόπηση Naytilia.gr

Το Nautilia.gr προτίθεται να οργανώσει σεμινάριο - ημερίδα απευθυνόμενο σε επαγγελματίες του χώρου ή φοιτητές αντίστοιχων σχολών. Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου θα είναι η ενημέρωση για εξελίξεις στο χώρο τη ναυτιλίας από ομιλητές, η επίλυση αποριών και η ανταλαγή εμπειριών μέσα από το διάλογο.
Το Naytilia.gr έχει μέλη και επαγγελματίες του χώρου και ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με τη θάλασσα. Υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές ιδέες μία για σεμινάριο για *επαγγελματίες* δείτε περισσότερα *εδώ* 
και μία για αυτούς που ασχολούνται ερασιτεχνικά με τη θάλασσα για την οποία υπάρχει σχετική δημοσκόπηση στην ενότητα *Ιστιοπλοΐα Yaghting*. 
Δείτε περισσότερα *εδώ*
Aνάλογα με τη συμμετοχή θα αποφασιστούν και οι προτεραιότητες στην υλοποίηση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Nautilia.gr προτίθεται να διοργανώσει σεμινάριο Πρώτων Βοηθειών και αντιμετώπισης εκτάκτων καταστάσεων στη θάλασσα. Αν υπάρξει συμμετοχή η θα οριστεί ημερομηνία μέσα στο Φεβρουάριο. Όσοι νομίζουν ότι θα τους ενδιέφερε να παρακολουθήσουν κάτι τέτοι ας το δηλώσουν  στη σχετική ενότητα.

----------


## spithas

Παιδιά sorry αλλα το link για τους επαγγελματίες ΔΕΝ δουλεύει!

----------


## Trakman

> Παιδιά sorry αλλα το link για τους επαγγελματίες ΔΕΝ δουλεύει!


Λογικό είναι, αφού τα σεμινάρια αυτά ήταν για το 2007  :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Λογικό είναι, αφού τα σεμινάρια αυτά ήταν για το 2007 .


Γιωργο δεν ξερω αν ειναι τεχνικως εφικτο να γινει καποια στιγμη μια εκαθαριση καποιων θεματων;

----------


## Trakman

> Γιωργο δεν ξερω αν ειναι τεχνικως εφικτο να γινει καποια στιγμη μια εκαθαριση καποιων θεματων;


Ήδη έχουμε αρχίσει μια προσπάθεια Αντώνη, ξεκινήσαμε από την Ακτοπλοΐα και έπεται συνέχεια.

----------

